# whoa there leslie!!!



## Spud (Apr 16, 2003)

i've been ringing around insurers today, although i've still got a fair few to go...i called a-plan, and the guy was friendly and helpful, but he said he it would be over £3000! 

My age was a factor (I'm 25, four years ncb, five imminent, clean license, but still fair enough), it mainly came down to my area, sw london!  

Tesco's were being difficult, the woman said she couldn't give me a quote unless I gave her the license plate which as i'm still sourcing a car, i don't have. i asked for a rough idea as i'm quite certain of the type of car i want, but she said no. so is this a veiled way of saying f**k off?

Directline weren't too bad I suppose but then I've been with them for years. Still not as cheap as I'd hoped anyway.

I'll continue with my list tomorrow, if anyone wants to a list of all the insurance ratings for UK postcodes let me know. it's from january, but it shouldn't have changed much. anyway it's too big to post. I'm in 'F', grrr. damn i should move back to brighton...


----------

